# EMP or CME solar flare - how do I keep my electrics safe?



## Bansaw (Nov 5, 2013)

Let's say an EMP occured or huge solar flare (CME).
Its going to knock out electronics all over but to what extent?

Would it burn out the components in my water pump (my outdoor water well).
Would it be able to harm my generator which I keep in the garage?


----------



## cowboyhermit (Nov 10, 2012)

This issue has been talked to death so that's probably why no one has bit yet, it gets old repeating the same things in depth. There is tons of information on here about particulars such as faraday cages, what can be effected, etc.

Water pump - extremely unlikely, however anything connected to long lines such as the grid could theoretically be damaged.

Generator - small electronic parts could _conceivably_ be damaged. Garage would help to *some* degree.

Anybody who says "This will happen. This won't happen. etc" is not being honest unless they are talking about a very specific situation in which they have considered every factor (not likely).


----------



## Caribou (Aug 18, 2012)

If you go to the very bottom of this page you will find links to other threads on this subject. I imagine that at the bottom of those threads you will find additional links.


----------

